# Whoever says Radials laws cant hang in the mud....



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Try again! :rockn:


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

good vid!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

AWW YEA!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I still want a set of 28's for my Rex. Just gotta find a good deal.


----------



## Keith J (Dec 14, 2011)

I love mine. Only wish I would have got the 30's instead. No problems with how they pull. Everytime I have been stuck is just because of being high centered.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Seen that yesterday myself - hanging with osta & crew is saying something for sure.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I guess this just nails the lid shut for me. I'll just have to keep on saving till I can nab me a set.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Go with the 30s I had the 28s I like them they went great in mud and pretty much anything I put it in except the real thick peanut butter mud but other than that loved them but wish I would of went s/w or got 30s.


Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol that sxs is gettin it son!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Wish we had mud down here like that so you could just open it up and eat your way threw but we break enough lol.

Sent from my C771


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Ya mud up here breaks a lot of stuff. But hey we just gotta keep building them better and bigger bwahhahaahahaa

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------

